# Help - 990FX Motherboard Bang for the Buck!



## rubenclavs (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Guys, help me choose the best motherboard for the money. Thanks


----------



## d1nky (Feb 9, 2014)

sabertooth is my favourite (not on the list)

second would be fatality followed by the extreme4

the rest arent worth the hassle


----------



## rubenclavs (Feb 10, 2014)

d1nky said:


> sabertooth is my favourite (not on the list)
> 
> second would be fatality followed by the extreme4
> 
> the rest arent worth the hassle



Sabertooth is beyond 10k budget hehehehe


----------



## rubenclavs (Feb 10, 2014)

Please Vote Guys!


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 10, 2014)

* ASRock 990FX Extreme3*
i use that board and im pretty satisfied with it


----------



## Devon68 (Feb 10, 2014)

1. I just love the MSI 990FXA-GD80, 
2. but the ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 has all the same features but cheaper 
3. The Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 has all the same features and price as the ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 so depends on which you prefer
4. ASRock 990FX Extreme3 is great but has smaller cooling for VRM's (buy looking at the picture)
5. ASRock 990FX Extreme4 meh
6. ASRock 990FX Extreme9 looks awesome but for it's price doesn't seem to offer more than the ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0
7. ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX Professional seems nice

I'll go with the ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 10, 2014)

MSI GD65, not on list  out of those on the list my vote would go to the UD3, only because you have asked for "Bang for Buck"


----------



## rubenclavs (Feb 11, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> 1. I just love the MSI 990FXA-GD80,
> 2. but the ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 has all the same features but cheaper
> 3. The Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 has all the same features and price as the ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 so depends on which you prefer
> 4. ASRock 990FX Extreme3 is great but has smaller cooling for VRM's (buy looking at the picture)
> ...


 
I am currently using an Asus board and I love how stable and durable this board is. I have heard good new about the UD3 and with 1k difference, I will go with the UD3 and spend the 1k for shipping and other processes. Thanks.


----------



## rubenclavs (Feb 11, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> MSI GD65, not on list  out of those on the list my vote would go to the UD3, only because you have asked for "Bang for Buck"


 
Guys in this forum told me that I skip the MSI boards since they don't have a decent PWM for this motherboards. Any opinion on this one?


----------



## Pehla (Feb 11, 2014)

i realy dont think msi boards are bad at all!!
the one msi that u put on list is great borad...
but its prety expensive and not offering nothing special over ud3 or pro 2,and they both god for overclocking and have fair amount of features!!


----------



## rubenclavs (Feb 11, 2014)

Pehla said:


> i realy dont think msi boards are bad at all!!
> the one msi that u put on list is great borad...
> but its prety expensive and not offering nothing special over ud3 or pro 2,and they both god for overclocking and have fair amount of features!!



MSI GD80 is really expensive though, I am going with Asus or Gigabyte depending on how much I save up with the money. Thanks!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 13, 2014)

Giga ud3 is a great board. I run one and love it.


----------



## rubenclavs (Feb 15, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Giga ud3 is a great board. I run one and love it.


 
Thanks bro! I will go for it after the money is ready. Final board to pair up my 8320 will be the Gigabyte UD3.


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 16, 2014)

Asrock 990FX extreme 4 is the best bang for bug.

all fans(around 6-7) can be controlled by software, excellent temps, and very very stable voltage.


i highly suggest either go for asrock or gigabyte. gigabyte is usually more expensive for the same stuff.
no MSI asus nonsense. msi has serious VRM getting burnt issues and ASUS has just gone bad with their RMA service /quality for motherboards.


----------



## jcgeny (Feb 16, 2014)

what pcie cards will you plug ?


----------



## rubenclavs (Feb 17, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> Asrock 990FX extreme 4 is the best bang for bug.
> 
> all fans(around 6-7) can be controlled by software, excellent temps, and very very stable voltage.
> 
> ...



AsRock Extreme 4 and Gigabyte are my top 2 choices. I have decided to go with Gigabyte since its much cheaper and its a very good board from the feedback and votes i had here.

Thanks


----------



## rubenclavs (Feb 17, 2014)

jcgeny said:


> what pcie cards will you plug ?



I have a 7870 right now and have another one once mining is down hahahaha.

I will have crossfire in the future.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Feb 17, 2014)

*Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 (rev. 4.0)*


----------



## Super XP (Feb 17, 2014)

ASUS Sabertooth would be a good choice, but not on the list.


----------



## jcgeny (Feb 17, 2014)

i think i would take the ASRock 990FX Extreme3 that is the cheapest  and has all you need for gaming or mining .
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00120018.html
the only one making a big difference being the ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX Killer that has good things for gamers :  a very soundcard , a network chips and can carry twice the ram of others cards .
may be it is not the same as the one you listed : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00160338.html
so 96 euro or 146 ?


----------



## psyko12 (Feb 17, 2014)

Heya, for me it's either the asus or the rev 4 ud3 (using a ud3 as well) pretty solid, if I were to get a wc on my 8350 proly I could push farther. No complaints with the rev 4 :-D


----------



## rubenclavs (Feb 17, 2014)

Super XP said:


> ASUS Sabertooth would be a good choice, but not on the list.



ASUS Sabertooth is beyond my budget bro


----------



## rubenclavs (Feb 17, 2014)

jcgeny said:


> i think i would take the ASRock 990FX Extreme3 that is the cheapest  and has all you need for gaming or mining .
> http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00120018.html
> the only one making a big difference being the ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX Killer that has good things for gamers :  a very soundcard , a network chips and can carry twice the ram of others cards .
> may be it is not the same as the one you listed : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00160338.html
> so 96 euro or 146 ?



I am not into mining bro. Extreme 3 is really good but I will stick with the UD3

For Fatal1ty I might consider this one when it drops prices.

Thanks!


----------



## rubenclavs (Feb 17, 2014)

psyko12 said:


> Heya, for me it's either the asus or the rev 4 ud3 (using a ud3 as well) pretty solid, if I were to get a wc on my 8350 proly I could push farther. No complaints with the rev 4 :-D



Does UD3 v4.0 needs a bios update to run 8320?


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 17, 2014)

UD3- I have the old rev, never had a problem. I got a buddy a new version, same way. IMO best bang for the buck.



rubenclavs said:


> Does UD3 v4.0 needs a bios update to run 8320?


No


----------



## rubenclavs (Feb 17, 2014)

CrackerJack said:


> UD3- I have the old rev, never had a problem. I got a buddy a new version, same way. IMO best bang for the buck.



Thank you! Can't wait for this one. I will give feedback once this is all ready. Thanks!


----------



## rubenclavs (Feb 17, 2014)

CrackerJack said:


> UD3- I have the old rev, never had a problem. I got a buddy a new version, same way. IMO best bang for the buck.
> 
> 
> No



Thank you so there are no problems installing my proc in the future.


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 17, 2014)

yes get the ud3. back when i got the asrock 990fx extreme 4, it was cheaper, but now it seems that the ud3 is cheaper than that even here.

but the PCIE slots for ud3 are x16 x8 x4 over here.

the one in mine are x16 x16 x4 
so keep that in mind specially if you want to crossfire.


----------



## tyr_erty (Feb 17, 2014)

Before you make a choice you might want to read the 
*AMD Motherboards - VRM info database*
http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboards-vrm-info-database


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 17, 2014)

tyr_erty said:


> Before you make a choice you might want to read the
> *AMD Motherboards - VRM info database*
> http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboards-vrm-info-database


i myself went through that when i got my board 
that is indeed a good link. i was looking for it to post here, but i couldnt remember  thanks !


----------



## tyr_erty (Feb 17, 2014)

No problem glad i coud help


----------



## jcgeny (Feb 17, 2014)

rubenclavs said:


> I am not into mining bro. Extreme 3 is really good but I will stick with the UD3
> 
> For Fatal1ty I might consider this one when it drops prices.
> 
> Thanks!


the UD3 is at 118 euro , difference is only 28 euro

http://www.ldlc.com/informatique/pi...e/c4293/p1e48t3o0a1+fv285-570+fv144-7268.html

plus the fatality has a dual memory system , may be that increase a lot memory transfers 
plus it has a lot of usb ports...

the gigabite has a plus but it seems that is a hd raid controller


----------



## d1nky (Feb 17, 2014)

whats the purpose of the motheboard?

overclocking with 8cores, then id avoid the majority and get a fatality or extreme9

general use, games etc then extreme4 or UD3 as long as the .4 revision was revised!


from my experience and learning, gigabyte AM3 boards are average or sometimes below, asus and their digi-vrms on mid-end boards are temperamental, asrock are solid but featureless, msi AM3 boards have weak vrms.


----------



## rubenclavs (Feb 18, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> yes get the ud3. back when i got the asrock 990fx extreme 4, it was cheaper, but now it seems that the ud3 is cheaper than that even here.
> 
> but the PCIE slots for ud3 are x16 x8 x4 over here.
> 
> ...


 
The UD3 I have posted had 16/16/4 as well. And I am planning to do crossfire in the future.


----------



## rubenclavs (Feb 18, 2014)

tyr_erty said:


> Before you make a choice you might want to read the
> *AMD Motherboards - VRM info database*
> http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboards-vrm-info-database


 
Thanks! I'm reading it now and so far so good.


----------



## rubenclavs (Feb 18, 2014)

d1nky said:


> whats the purpose of the motheboard?
> 
> overclocking with 8cores, then id avoid the majority and get a fatality or extreme9
> 
> ...


 
I'm not doing overclocking with my future setup. This will be my everyday use and gaming rig.

Thanks!


----------



## psyko12 (Feb 18, 2014)

Most of our sellers here in Manila have the rev 4.0 ud3, was aiming for saber r2 but the giga one was on sale. And yea it ran my 8350 out of the box.

Have fun with the new build.


----------



## jcgeny (Feb 19, 2014)

the asrock fatality killer seems to be one , i found a review on it by specialists of ssds and this board is largely the best with latest technologies 
he compares it to the latest and most expensive intel mainboard ....
have a read :
http://www.thessdreview.com/our-rev...ew-fatal1ty-fx990-killer-am3-amd-motherboard/


----------



## rubenclavs (Feb 19, 2014)

psyko12 said:


> Most of our sellers here in Manila have the rev 4.0 ud3, was aiming for saber r2 but the giga one was on sale. And yea it ran my 8350 out of the box.
> 
> Have fun with the new build.



I'll pm you bro. Hehehehe


----------



## rubenclavs (Feb 19, 2014)

jcgeny said:


> the asrock fatality killer seems to be one , i found a review on it by specialists of ssds and this board is largely the best with latest technologies
> he compares it to the latest and most expensive intel mainboard ....
> have a read :
> http://www.thessdreview.com/our-rev...ew-fatal1ty-fx990-killer-am3-amd-motherboard/



I've read one review of this board and it's amazing except for the price


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 19, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> 1. I just love the MSI 990FXA-GD80,
> 2. but the ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 has all the same features but cheaper
> 3. The Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 has all the same features and price as the ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 so depends on which you prefer
> 4. ASRock 990FX Extreme3 is great but has smaller cooling for VRM's (buy looking at the picture)
> ...



ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0

I have this board and it does the job well.


----------



## rubenclavs (Feb 20, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0
> 
> I have this board and it does the job well.



Ouch 1k price hike over UD3.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 20, 2014)

Id suggest the GA UD3- thats my second choice to my Sabertooth here.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Feb 20, 2014)

A stupid question: What are that "P*" values in the options? What do they mean?


----------



## rubenclavs (Feb 20, 2014)

Blue-Knight said:


> A stupid question: What are that "P*" values in the options? What do they mean?


 
Philippine Peso Currency

As of now 1$ = ₱44


----------



## Blue-Knight (Feb 20, 2014)

rubenclavs said:


> Philippine Peso Currency


Thank you! 

And you are lucky, that board is costing $230 here (best price).


----------



## jcgeny (Feb 20, 2014)

rubenclavs said:


> I've read one review of this board and it's amazing except for the price


if sparing 28 euros or 37 dollars on a mainboard is so important then....


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 20, 2014)

jcgeny said:


> if sparing 28 euros or 37 dollars on a mainboard is so important then....



that asrock killer board is useless to any mainstream user. very few people will need sas. and since his will be a mining rig, there is no reason for investing even 10$ extra on features that he will never use.

remember the title says best bang for buck. that doesnt imply how many features/$$ but how many features he can use/$$


----------



## rubenclavs (Feb 20, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> that asrock killer board is useless to any mainstream user. very few people will need sas. and since his will be a mining rig, there is no reason for investing even 10$ extra on features that he will never use.
> 
> remember the title says best bang for buck. that doesnt imply how many features/$$ but how many features he can use/$$



I don't do mining. This will be an everyday and gaming rig.


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 20, 2014)

rubenclavs said:


> I don't do mining. This will be an everyday and gaming rig.


mining = everyday stuff + ability to be turned on 24x7 
u want bang for buck, so its worthwile to get a good durable stuff.


----------



## rubenclavs (Feb 20, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> mining = everyday stuff + ability to be turned on 24x7
> u want bang for buck, so its worthwile to get a good durable stuff.



I don't know how to mine? Can you teach me?


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 20, 2014)

neither do i XD


----------



## Blue-Knight (Feb 20, 2014)

rubenclavs said:


> Can you teach me?


Yes! Mining is easy, hard is to profit doing it...


----------



## d1nky (Feb 20, 2014)

mining is done on gpu's and if you havent got good efficiency (i.e. 2/3+ 7950s or better radeon gfx cards per mobo) then its pointless


----------



## rubenclavs (Feb 20, 2014)

d1nky said:


> mining is done on gpu's and if you havent got good efficiency (i.e. 2/3+ 7950s or better radeon gfx cards per mobo) then its pointless



Do you have steps on how to do it? Like programs to install and etc?


----------



## d1nky (Feb 21, 2014)

Google.com


----------



## psyko12 (Feb 21, 2014)

rubenclavs said:


> Do you have steps on how to do it? Like programs to install and etc?



Well here is a guide idk if it's super outdated but explains mining for beginners.... 
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=9430.0

hope this helps


----------



## rubenclavs (Feb 21, 2014)

psyko12 said:


> Well here is a guide idk if it's super outdated but explains mining for beginners....
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=9430.0
> 
> hope this helps



Thanks! Reading it now. There are a lot of 990FX for sale using bitcoin. Hmmmmm?

Is this a trusted seller? https://www.bitcoinstore.com/


----------



## psyko12 (Feb 21, 2014)

rubenclavs said:


> Thanks! Reading it now. There are a lot of 990FX for sale using bitcoin. Hmmmmm?
> 
> Is this a trusted seller? https://www.bitcoinstore.com/



I'm not sure never did continue with the coin mining biz... Power Cost to Coin ratio fails me haha expensive utilities here in our home land.


----------



## Vario (Feb 21, 2014)

voted gigabyte for the awesome warranty


----------

